# 1965 Epiphone Howard Roberts Jazz guitar ON



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

1965 Epiphone Howard Roberts Jazz guitar, 1965 Epiphone Howard Roberts Jazz guitar | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji Price: $ 4,600

Bargain? I don't know but these are not common, and a chance to drive a few hours to get it from the original owner, or at least a very long time owner, made me think someone here might be interested.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hmmm... 290 made in sunburst and natural, in total. 
24.75" scale

Howard Roberts - Jazz Guitarist


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks to be at the going price based on this ad. Cool guitar

Epiphone Howard Roberts Standard Sunburst, 1965 | www.12fret.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Scottone said:


> Looks to be at the going price based on this ad. Cool guitar
> 
> Epiphone Howard Roberts Standard Sunburst, 1965 | www.12fret.com


Ya, maybe not a bargain but ceryainly not something that comes up far sale everyday. Nice description, I love 12fret ads for that, and the nice photos. This has a solid wood top too, not laminated.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Ya, maybe not a bargain but ceryainly not something that comes up far sale everyday. Nice description, I love 12fret ads for that, and the nice photos. This has a solid wood top too, not laminated.


Yep, I'd be tempted if I had any cash in the gear fund


----------



## nicbou3579 (5 mo ago)

tomee2 said:


> 1965 Epiphone Howard Roberts Jazz guitar, 1965 Epiphone Howard Roberts Jazz guitar | Guitars | Kingston | Kijiji Price: $ 4,600
> 
> Bargain? I don't know but these are not common, and a chance to drive a few hours to get it from the original owner, or at least a very long time owner, made me think someone here might be interested.


I'm looking at it, have you guys seen the dent in it? Bottom left of the top, seems pretty deep.


----------



## nicbou3579 (5 mo ago)

nicbou3579 said:


> I'm looking at it, have you guys seen the dent in it? Bottom left of the top, seems pretty deep.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This thread is 2.5 years old and the for sale listing is long gone.


----------



## nicbou3579 (5 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> This thread is 2.5 years old and the for sale listing is long gone.


It still is for sale, just a different ad. I even went to try it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So are you the seller?


----------



## nicbou3579 (5 mo ago)

Budda said:


> So are you the seller?


No I'm not


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Seems like it is gone.


----------



## nicbou3579 (5 mo ago)

greco said:


> Seems like it is gone.


It is for sale elsewhere, but it is the same guitar. 

I was looking for advice on that big dent.


----------



## nicbou3579 (5 mo ago)

nicbou3579 said:


> It is for sale elsewhere, but it is the same guitar.
> 
> I was looking for advice on that big dent.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Vintage Epiphone Howard Roberts Guitar | Guitars | Napanee | Kijiji


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Doesn't that apparent damage negate the whole "very good condition" part? Good condition with a small, but obvious hole/gouge in the top might be more a proper description. Then again, the ad doesn't actually show the damage nor mention it.. Sucks to go find it if you drove more than a few minutes. I don't like sellers that aren't full disclosure.


----------



## nicbou3579 (5 mo ago)

Verne said:


> Doesn't that apparent damage negate the whole "very good condition" part? Good condition with a small, but obvious hole/gouge in the top might be more a proper description. Then again, the ad doesn't actually show the damage nor mention it.. Sucks to go find it if you drove more than a few minutes. I don't like sellers that aren't full disclosure.


 Drove 11 hours.... Yeah it sucks. Not necessarily a deal breaker, but at this price I think it is.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

11 hours?!? I'd be pretty effin pissed. Was he aware you were travelling that distance?? If he was and didn't mention it, wow......no words.


----------



## nicbou3579 (5 mo ago)

Verne said:


> 11 hours?!? I'd be pretty effin pissed. Was he aware you were travelling that distance?? If he was and didn't mention it, wow......no words.


Yes he was... He said he hadn't seen it, thought it was some kind of default in the wood. 

The thing is these are rare and I wanted one for quite a time... Just don't know how to deal with this.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Show a luthier the picture of the guitar and damage and get an idea the cost to repair. Use that against the guy with the guitar. Tough call for you. Thing is, no matter what, you'll always know it is/was there.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

Verne said:


> Show a luthier the picture of the guitar and damage and get an idea the cost to repair. Use that against the guy with the guitar. Tough call for you. Thing is, no matter what, you'll always know it is/was there.


In my humble opinion: that’s the worst lol


----------



## nicbou3579 (5 mo ago)

info_please73 said:


> In my humble opinion: that’s the worst lol


What fo you mean?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Is it a scratch or a hole? Hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## nicbou3579 (5 mo ago)

tomee2 said:


> Is it a scratch or a hole? Hard to tell from the pictures.


 It's a hole, but it's been filled with some kind of glue/resin/varnish. Some kind of amateur repair.


----------



## nicbou3579 (5 mo ago)

tomee2 said:


> Is it a scratch or a hole? Hard to tell from the pictures.


 Even in person it is hard to tell, but it is clearly deep... otherwise pretty clean, but this is major in my opinion. I asked the seller what it was (before driving 11 hours) and told me it was a reflection in the wood. Was advertised had very good condition, only a small scratch. Arrived at the store and he said he never noticed... been on sale for 3 years... 

I would buy it if he would lower the price significantly... but right now I'm not so sure, feels like he tried to hide it. The resale might be very hard.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

nicbou3579 said:


> Even in person it is hard to tell, but it is clearly deep... otherwise pretty clean, but this is major in my opinion. I asked the seller what it was (before driving 11 hours) and told me it was a reflection in the wood. Was advertised had very good condition, only a small scratch. Arrived at the store and he said he never noticed... been on sale for 3 years...
> 
> I would buy it if he would lower the price significantly... but right now I'm not so sure, feels like he tried to hide it. The resale might be very hard.


To me it’s barely visible in the ad photos, almost looks blurred out. Not good to not disclose this before an 11 hr drive!!


----------

